# member title?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I see above the profile picture it say hay master or senior member etc. How is it determined what you are lol. Not that it really matters im just curious. I have been trying to figure it out but cant lol. That is all.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a bit of a "secret Society". Some of us get together and vote, and your not invited...yet.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you can go to your Profile and change it.

Click on your name on top bar,right side then click on Profile Settings


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I see above the profile picture it say hay master or senior member etc. How is it determined what you are lol. Not that it really matters im just curious. I have been trying to figure it out but cant lol. That is all.


It's determined by the number of your posts...and time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I think you can go to your Profile and change it.
> 
> Click on your name on top bar,right side then click on Profile Settings


You can do some editing to your title.....I think Marty(mlappin) added "Super" to his title.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol senior member makes me feel like an old geezer.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Lol senior member makes me feel like an old geezer.


But you qualify for all the discounts!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

hay man Did that ice storm give you any grief?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No just a few twigs off here and there it was mostly just a bit south of us. We had a about a quarter inch of ice but never lost hydro. Just south got hammered. Toronto still has 40000 people without hydro a full week later. Alot of trees just snapped. Thanks for asking.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> No just a few twigs off here and there it was mostly just a bit south of us. We had a about a quarter inch of ice but never lost hydro. Just south got hammered. Toronto still has 40000 people without hydro a full week later. Alot of trees just snapped. Thanks for asking.


Wth, hydro? Do y'all have hydraulically powered furnaces and lights....just kiddin, is that a replacement word for power or utilities? Just never heard of it.....maybe it originates from the hydro generators? Curious.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya its electricity lol. It comes from water dams so for some reason they call it hydro.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Back when I punched the clock and took a day off, I would list the reason as hydro-therapy.

Gone Fishing.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably a few hydro barley in there to (beer) lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Down here hydro is some sort of pot (as in marijuana) grown in water......


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya lots of guys steal hydro up here to grow their pot. My buddy got a bill one month for 2 grand then he discovered his renter was growing pot in the basement.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> You can do some editing to your title.....I think Marty(mlappin) added "Super" to his title.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nope, being that this site uses highly intelligent software it done that all by itself.

Or it could possibly have to do with the number of posts I've made, almost 5000 atm.

I'm betting on the intelligence of the software though. ;-)


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I know a guy who used to work at Manitoba Hydro. Talked about restoring power in the winter. driving on frozen lakes and such. Too cold for me. I read an article today that said on Tuesday, places in Manitoba was the same temperature as the surface of Mars.


----------

